# 98 Sentra won't start!



## Bigbronco (Dec 16, 2017)

So I stored a running Sentra over a year ago and now it will not crank. I tested with starting fluid and the engine runs like a top so I suspected the fuel pump which I replaced and tested and it is pumping gas (at least from the pump back into the tank when trouble shooting). Then I pulled the fuel filter and tried to crank and still no fuel. I manually blew through the hose connected to the bottom of the filter and had my son check at the other end connected to the sending unit and it was fine. So currently I am stumped - any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the fuel pump is running but no fuel pressure, then the hose between the pump and the fuel sending unit assembly may be leaking or have become disconnected and the fuel is being dumped back inside the fuel tank, the fuel pump is bad, or there is a clog between the sending unit and the fuel filter (in your case). I would remove the outlet hose on top of the sender (assuming the pump can be heard running, as you said) and see if fuel is coming out of the fitting on top of the sender. If it's not, then you know the issue is inside the tank...either faulty pump or hose issue.


----------

